# Deofol/OKKO Diablo



## djmiyta (Apr 8, 2022)

I've had mine built for a while but don't use very often because mine has too much lower end and sounds muffled. Does anyone know or have a mod or idea to brighten this pedal up a bit?


----------



## cooder (Apr 8, 2022)

Yes I find mine also too muffled and have the tone control maxed out. Would be great to hear some update of schematic as I think Robert @PedalPCB has the original for tracing on the bench. Would love to see what's going on there, sorry I can't help more  myself at this stage.


----------



## djmiyta (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks. It's all good. I just came here 1st asking and havent checked elsewhere yet. Since this forum is my go to. I'm sure I can find something somewhere if I do I'll link it here.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 11, 2022)

Seems like a topic for the Mods forum.

How do you have the Presence and Tone+ trims set?  Those can definitely muffle the tone.


----------



## djmiyta (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks Chuck D I’ll look at how those trims are set. Usually after I bias the trannies with a multimeter I’ll go back and do it by ear unless I can’t get it to sound better And I’ll have a look in the Mods forum


----------



## cooder (Apr 12, 2022)

I think it might be also really an issue that the original schematic isn't quite what the original is, I think Robert mentioned that there were disparities.


----------



## cooder (Apr 12, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Seems like a topic for the Mods forum.
> 
> How do you have the Presence and Tone+ trims set?  Those can definitely muffle the tone.


I think it might be also really an issue that the original schematic isn't quite what the original is, I think Robert mentioned that there were disparities.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 12, 2022)

cooder said:


> I think it might be also really an issue that the original schematic isn't quite what the original is, I think Robert mentioned that there were disparities.


Apparently an updated Schematic was not as good as the first Schematic ????


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 12, 2022)

djmiyta said:


> Thanks Chuck D I’ll look at how those trims are set. Usually after I bias the trannies with a multimeter I’ll go back and do it by ear unless I can’t get it to sound better And I’ll have a look in the Mods forum



In this circuit, none of the trimmers are for adjusting the bias.  They adjust the bass & presence on the fuzz channel and everything (gain, bass, treble & level) on the boost channel.

If you're building v2, try removing C19.  If that's too bright, then try lower values for C19 such as 1nF or less.


----------

